# Echter Super Bowl



## Anomander Rake (17. Januar 2012)

hi, kumpels und ich sind für das große sportevent auf der suche nach einem zuverlässigen hd stream, der original das zeigt was die amis beim superbowl sehen, also auch die echten werbungen kommentare usw.
bin bisher leider nicht fündig geworden, weis hier jemand weiter? danke
ps: sind auch bereit dafür zu zahlen, da es den stream wohl kaum umsonst gibt.
danke


----------



## Herbboy (17. Januar 2012)

Das wird wohl nix, denn dieses Jahr wird der Superbowl überhaupt das erste mal von der NFL offiziell lizensiert bei nfl, nbc und mit der App eines Mobilfunkanbiers online als kostenloser Stream zu sehen sein - das aber nur für US Bürger, siehe hier: USA: Größtes TV-Ereignis als Live-Stream - Superbowl 2012 erstmals kostenlos im Netz zu sehen

vlt. kann man eine US-Adresse "faken", aber ich denke mal, dass die bei SO einem Riesenereignis alles nur erdenkliche tun werden, um simple Tricks zum Faken einer US-Identität zu verhindern, denn wenn statt der in den USA erwarteten ca 2-3 Millionen plötzlich die halbe Welt auf die Idee kommt, den Stream zu nutzen, vlt. weil es bei denen nicht im Free TV zu sehen ist, bricht der Server komplett zusammen...


----------



## FuchsDerBaer (24. Januar 2012)

https://gamepass.nfl.com/nflgp/secure/packages?icampaign=Prod_GP_Nav

NFL Gamepass holen für 15€ würd ich mal vorschlagen. Qualität soll für Stream überragend sein. Ist halt die Frage, ob dir das 15€ wert. Alternativ irgendwo mit Sat gucken und ne Sky-Karte, wo Sport HD drauf ist (-> ESPN America HD), leihen!


----------

